# Design Application gratuit



## malabar63 (24 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le développement iPhone et je suis entrain de créer une application. Problème, je voudrais un design. Mon application ne comportera qu'une simple liste.
Ma question est donc, est-ce qu'il existe des design gratuits en psd ou autre à télécharger? Si oui pouvez-vous me dire où puis-je en trouver?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Larme (24 Juin 2012)

Tu veux un design personnalisé, auquel cas, il vaut mieux que tu fasses toi-même ce que tu souhaites sous _Photoshop_, où tu veux un design vraiment basique, auquel cas _XCode_ (qui a bouffé _Interface Builder_) correspond à tes besoins ?


----------



## malabar63 (25 Juin 2012)

Photoshop je connais pas vraiment et sous xcode le design est vraiment trop basique pour moi. Je voudrais vraiment quelque chose de plus original. Mais voilà, il faut payer un designer pour ça, et ça coûte un bras, donc si je peux éviter ça serait cool.

Merci.


----------

